# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  خواجه نصیر به مناسبت انتخاب رشته کارشناسی + رشته کامپیوتر

## sepanta1990

سلام.
این مطلبو یکی از بچه های خواجه نصیر تو سایتش نوشته. به نظرم اطلاعات خوبی داده و نگاهشم منصفانه است.البته فکر کنم تو همین سایت دیدمش که خودشون گذاشته بودن ولی از اونجا که گفتم شاید بعضی دوستان علاقمند ندیده باشند منم دوباره میذارم
خواجه نصیر به مناسبت انتخاب رشته کارشناسی

----------

